# HELP! CIS color problems on Epson 1400



## jangele84 (Apr 4, 2008)

Hi Guys, first of all i want to say that this is a great forum and thanks to this site im currently starting my t-biz. 3 moths ago i didn't know anything about transfers, heat presses, inks, nor plotters. but after spending hours and hours and more hours doing research on this biz I learned a lot. 

Well here I go, is anybody using Artainium sublimation inks from coastal biz on Epson 1400+ Mac computers????

I'm having hard time getting the right colors with my new CIS. I just installed it. I can't get any kind of blue, every time i wanna get blue, it gives me either purple or violet. I think the whole problem started when I got the ICC profile (which came with the CIS) i noticed that the ICC profile was Windows based, so I called coastal biz and they told me that for Mac it's kinda different, they told me that i just needed to choose the folder corresponding the kind of printer im using and go to Machintosh HD ___ Library___ Colorsync___ Profiles and drop it off in there. I am afraid the profile is not working because the file desappeared from there a while later. Im using Photoshop and Illustrator CS3. And actually when on the print window i dont see any profile called Artainium (well there's supposted to be one with that name, i guess as is in windows). I see a lot of printer profiles but no one seems to work. Should I choose an specific one from those??? 
Any ideas???? I also change the color management settings but it made it worse. I need to say that since we know that wherever we see on the screen is not the real color we get on paper, I used the hex color codes just to make sure im entering the exact color, with that used the code for light blue and no luck, it was still light purple. 

Im getting frustrated cuz i have to get some work done and with this issues i cant do it.

Thanks in advance!!!
Juan


----------



## Conde_David (May 29, 2008)

Hello.

I am a strong mac person and will be happy
to walk you through the setup. It does have some differences from the pc setup.
Also I prefer using my profile which works better than the standard art profile.

Give me a call 251-639-4202


----------



## jangele84 (Apr 4, 2008)

Conde_David said:


> Hello.
> 
> I am a strong mac person and will be happy
> to walk you through the setup. It does have some differences from the pc setup.
> ...


Guys, I think i solved my problem that i have with the ICC profile, thanks to David from www.conde.com He gave me the support i needed.  

Thanks again. 

Juan


----------



## logcabin (Oct 3, 2007)

HI, I am having the same problem with windows pc. The blue is purple- does anyone have a solution for it?
Thanks,
Becky


----------



## Conde_David (May 29, 2008)

Yes. Verify driver settings and that you are applying
the art profile. Give me a call as needed.
251-639-4202


----------



## logcabin (Oct 3, 2007)

Conde_David said:


> Yes. Verify driver settings and that you are applying
> the art profile. Give me a call as needed.
> 251-639-4202


Thank you so much, David- you had great patience with a "Crash Test Dummy" tonight! You really helped me so much and I will be checking Conde.com tomorrow to purchase my sublimatable goods.
Sincerely,
Becky


----------



## bigwaawa (May 29, 2013)

can you give us the details i have the same problem the blu comes out purple with chinese sublimation inks


----------

